
Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of the War of the Worlds - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Wayne%27s_Musical_Version_of_The_War_of_the_Worlds
======
gebeeson
The record mentioned was my introduction to the War of the Worlds. I had a
much older cousin who played this album at least once per day for months. As I
grew older I read the story and the various adaptations of the story and it
has always been a favorite of mine. I still have great memories of the music
and the story as it was told by the album - the standouts to me are "the
chances of anything coming from Mars is a million to one they said" and
"OOOOOLAAAAAH". That album may be what tipped me towards science fiction as
well now that I think about it.

